# Luger anyone?



## “The Old Man” (Apr 7, 2022)

Just picked up a medium sized collectible lot of nice stuff. Will post here as I dig into this unknown trove of firearms history. 
This unmarked but serialized Luger. Is chambered in 7.65 parabellum / 30 Luger.


----------

